# lumbar puncture with flouroscopic guidance



## Ritika (Aug 3, 2017)

Hi,

Can anyone help regarding coding of Lumbar puncture under fluoroscopic guidance ?


----------



## MiMimed (Aug 3, 2017)

I believe it is 62270. However, fluoroscopic guidance (77003) is included.


----------



## diane.davis@childrens.harvard.edu (Aug 3, 2017)

we use 62270


----------



## Ritika (Aug 4, 2017)

*Thanks*

Thanks a lot for ur help. actually i was checking on and there was a note that 77003 has to be coded seperately but i guess in 2017 62270 is inclusive of 77003. M I on right path?


----------



## CodingKing (Aug 4, 2017)

77003 is add-on code used for the following CPT according to the parenthetical note: (61050, 61055, 62267, 62270, 62272, 62273, 62280, 62281, 62282, 62284, 64510, 64517, 64520, 64610)

I don't see an NCCI edit between 62270 only code 77001-77002 have an edit. Though its possible a payer may have custom edits that vary from NCCI


----------

